# can't open /dev/net/tun... No such device

## zirbschadenpunch

Hello, I'm trying to get vpnc working. I've followed http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/vpnc-howto.xml. Here is output from my machine:

```
kgw510 vpnc # uname -a

Linux kgw510 2.6.32-gentoo-r7 #5 SMP Tue Jun 15 13:45:52 PDT 2010 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU Q 720 @ 1.60GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

kgw510 vpnc # grep "TUN" /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_YENTA_ENE_TUNE=y

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_TUNNEL is not set

CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL=y

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_TUNNEL is not set

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=y

# CONFIG_IPV6_TUNNEL is not set

CONFIG_TUN=y

# CONFIG_8139TOO_TUNE_TWISTER is not set

kgw510 vpnc # lsmod | grep tun

kgw510 vpnc # cat /var/log/messages | grep -i tun

kgw510 vpnc # modprobe tun

FATAL: Module tun not found.

kgw510 vpnc # vpnc

vpnc: can't open /dev/net/tun, check that it is either device char 10 200 or (with DevFS) a symlink to ../misc/net/tun (not misc/net/tun): No such device

vpnc: can't initialise tunnel interface: No such device

kgw510 vpnc # ls -al /dev/net/tun

crw-r----- 1 root root 10, 200 Jun 18 08:56 /dev/net/tun

kgw510 vpnc # mknod /dev/net/tun c 10 200

mknod: `/dev/net/tun': File exists

kgw510 vpnc # vpnc

vpnc: can't open /dev/net/tun, check that it is either device char 10 200 or (with DevFS) a symlink to ../misc/net/tun (not misc/net/tun): No such device

vpnc: can't initialise tunnel interface: No such device

```

Any thoughts?

----------

## zirbschadenpunch

Nevermind, I had tun compiled into the kernel (Y) instead of a module (M). Changing that, recompiling, rebooting, and running modprobe tun worked.

----------

